
All the international brands that have apologized to China - bookofjoe
https://signal.supchina.com/all-the-international-brands-that-have-apologized-to-china/
======
alpaca128
What I find so difficult with this whole topic is finding ways to fight this
tendency of companies and other organizations bowing to China. So far I
haven't found much except signing a couple petitions and boycotting, but
petitions don't seem that helpful and boycotts are basically irrelevant as
long as the corporation gains more profits in China than they lose from
boycotts.

What I kind of like is referring to China as West Taiwan, but realistically
that probably also doesn't do much except anger people from mainland China.

It's hard to watch Tim Cook and others talk about privacy and similar issues
on some stage while they cooperate with a government running concen-...uh,
"re-education" camps.

~~~
Huycfhct
Taiwan is the exiled government of China. Taiwan doesn't call themselves
Taiwan but Republic of China. For mainland China I prefer communist occupied
China

~~~
hntddt1
Taiwan does call themselves Taiwanese

~~~
ncmncm
Increasingly many do. Generally, the more anonymous the survey, the larger the
proportion is. Apparently there is still official pressure there to pretend to
recognize it as a legitimate government in exile.

------
pcr0
The hypocrisy is ridiculous. Try ordering something off AliExpress/Taobao
shipped to HK/Taiwan and you're directed to "international shipping".

In particular, they should change Taiwan's entry in ISO-3166 before scowling
at foreign companies for using a standardized country list.

~~~
ohithereyou
>In particular, they should change Taiwan's entry in ISO-3166 before scowling
at foreign companies for using a standardized country list.

Why should China's foreign policy be so privileged as to define intenational
standards?

------
ncmncm
Heh, it links to Inkstone talking about how LinkedIn has totally sucked up to
China, but even Inkstone refers to the Tiananmen "crackdown", not the
"massacre". So it's working, even in places it is supposed not to.

In the US, police have to murder black people in ones and twos, building up
numbers slowly so as not to attract too much attention. In China they get to
murder people wholesale. It makes them sloppy.

It seems strange how those who have chosen to participate in law enforcement
are so resistant to the idea of not routinely murdering people. Not even just
as a matter of, say, setting a good example.

------
sunstone
Sure they have. And meanwhile they are making contingency plans to leave China
in the least expensive manner. The culture wars are coming.

